# Big Worms???



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm heading to Merritts Mill on Tuesday. I've had my best luck out there with huge redworms and big earthworms. Has anybody seen an extra large worms at any local bait shops lately. I sure would like some to take with me.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I believe that the gas station on hwy 90 beside merritts mill pond has them but i'm not 100% sure of the quality. I just asked some buddies that live in Marianna so I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah....that place let's me down every time. I don't like leaving town without bait anyways....bad JuJu

Thanks tho. I don't know my way around Marianna very well.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

yak , if you find giant crawlers you should start a bed of them .i use to grow them in north carolina and have never seen them since i left there.the biggest bass iever caught was on a giant night crawler.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't even think about nightcrawlers. I think I'll get some if them too. What I really want though is big-ass redworms. I got some here in town year before last that were freakin 5-6 inches long. The giant shellcracker at the mill pond went berserk over them things. I ran out, got the big "pink" worms from the gas station Skiff mentioned and caught half as many keepers the next day. Fat-daddy earthworms did alright last year, but nothin like the bid reds.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

I would like to know also


----------

